# Re-programming Folding Mirrors



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm new to this forum and have two Audi's a 2014 A1 Sportback Black Edition and a 2016 TT SLine Roadster. I am wondering if there is anyone on this Forum who is able to re-programme my folding mirrors on both cars to operate on ignition rather than manually with the door control and, if so, at what price. I am in the Stockport Area. Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mine do it by default. Did you order the folding option, if so you will have an option in the MMI to fold.?


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes I bought both cars with the heated folding mirrors as an option which currently fold by manual operation via a switch on the door. I am female! what is this MMi? I have been told that I need a laptop & cable to make them fold on ignition.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

"I'm female" :lol: 
The virtual cockpit system.

https://www.audiusa.com/help/video-tuto ... orial/all/
Details are also in the manual as to which menu to goto - too wet outside to walk out and take a picture..


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

jtray2006 said:


> Yes I bought both cars with the heated folding mirrors as an option which currently fold by manual operation via a switch on the door. I am female! what is this MMi? I have been told that I need a laptop & cable to make them fold on ignition.


They should unfold with ignition and fold on locking.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Only IF you have the setting enabled in the menu. 
You have a choice as to the behaviour..


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Jtray,

Welcome to the forum. I appreciate it may be difficult but as others have posted it depends if you have this option on your car then you can tick a box in a menu and Bob's your person of non specific gender.

I would suggest you look in the owners manual, find the relevant mirror option/menu then see if you have that feature available in your car.

Good luck


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Vehicle setting --> Central Locking --> Folding Mirrors.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Try this simple solution *"Menu"* scroll to *"Car"* press left control button find *"Vehicle settings" "Fold Mirrors"* tick box. Leave car press lock on key fob stand back and watch the mirrors strut their stuff. Press unlock start car up engage gear watch the mirrors wave at you as you drive off. This assumes that you have the option of folding mirrors.


----------



## jtray2006 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone for their very helpful posts. I've just programmed the mirrors on the TT through the MMI as instructed and yes the mirrors now wave at me when I lock/unlock the doors

The A1 is a different matter as it does not have MMi. This is obviously where I need the equipment to re-programme. Looks like I'll have to pay through the nose at Audi.

Thanks again everyone, It really is appreciated.


----------

